# Hello and Welcome, Codenut!



## texasbo (Feb 17, 2010)

Good to see the old names from the ICC site resurfacing here. Well, some of them, anyway...


----------



## Builder Bob (Feb 17, 2010)

Re: Hello and Welcome, Codenut!

Thanks Texasbo, I assume that I am welcomed here... typos and all. :mrgreen:

BTW, Welocme to this BB code nut.... :lol:


----------



## D a v e W (Feb 19, 2010)

Re: Hello and Welcome, Codenut!

Ditto, however we are still missing some more


----------



## pwood (Feb 19, 2010)

Re: Hello and Welcome, Codenut!



			
				D a v e W said:
			
		

> Ditto, however we are still missing some more


 i think icc  is only letting one go at a time     welcome codenut :mrgreen:


----------



## peach (Feb 19, 2010)

Re: Hello and Welcome, Codenut!

still missing alot... but they trickle in.. the lucky lot..


----------



## fatboy (Feb 20, 2010)

Re: Hello and Welcome, Codenut!

and they..... "boldly go, to explore the final frontier"

or something like that.......


----------



## RJJ (Feb 20, 2010)

Re: Hello and Welcome, Codenut!

If you have contact info on one you know are missing in action please either contact them or forward the info to either Jeff or myself. Also, as a back up JPRANCH is creating a list if for some reason the site goes down. So forward emails to JP!


----------

